# Keeley 30ms Double Tracker



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I just saw this, very cool!

A ton of options _and_ internal dip switches!

[video=youtube;p_7t81afmUQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_7t81afmUQ[/video]

There's a few new Keeley pedals that have my attention.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I haven't had much interest in the pedal market but receiving the Keeley newsletter showing this pedal piqued my interest. A couple of demos in I have to say some of the sounds are cool but border on chorusy effects, which I'm not a fan of. The thickening of the sound is very nice, stereo is also cool, especially in my basement setup but isn't as practical or convenient I find when playing live. 

Keeley has been putting out a ton of effect pedals lately. Maybe they want to see what sticks and what needs to go away, flooding the market with a multitude of things.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That pedal is pretty cool.
It certainly sounds good in the demo.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's one thing that I did like is the chorus type effect.
I use a very subtle chorus at most, this would do nicely.
All the other stuff would just be gravy.

I heard on TGP that Keeley had been divorced over the past while.
That could be the reason that he has more time and decided to pour himself into his business.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've tried chorus many times wanting to like it but it just doesn't work out. The double tracking and getting a beefier sound is a great idea, I'd love to try it out live or at least in a band situation.

Sad to hear about the rest, makes sense in a way with how busy he's been turning out product.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Have you tried the CosmiChorus? That's a fun pedal.

Unfortunate circumstances, maybe the silver lining is a boom for his business and us gearheads.

I envisioned him with all these ideas bottled up on the backburner, speculation on my part.
With an already established name, with his mods and the few pedals he's had out for years now, 
he was in a good position to do what he did.

It is a bit overwhelming with was he has put out lately.

This one is on my radar though!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Never the CosmiChorus but a small share of others. I recently had a 80 or 81 Boss CE2 and it was ok at first but I couldn't deal with it in the long run. At the same time I had an older 3005 Memory Man that you could switch to either delay or chorus and it was fun at first as well but I didn't end up keeping it.

I'd give this pedal a try for sure if it was to surface on the used market. It would be neat to hear a single coil beefed up and in 3-D, or so I envision it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ryan discontinued them for now, so used is the only option.
I had two v3s, one in each finish, but a guy at TGP in southern Ontario was after a Zombie finish and I sold it off.

The v2 CC is a cool pedal too, I had one previously.
It just doesn't have the "hold" feature, I think that's the only difference.
It'd be useful in a band setting, I'd think, I don't use it much at home.

This pedal would be nice live for leads, at the very least.
I don't know if I'd want to fiddle with the toggles and settings much at a gig.

Burgs did a Boston riff at the end of that demo, it was bang on.


----------

